
U.S. Govt: Harsh Punishments Needed to Deter File-Sharers - fraqed
http://torrentfreak.com/u-s-govt-harsh-punishments-needed-to-deter-music-pirates-130212/
======
digikata
Hmm, by this logic will we see fines for speeding rise? Or is there a strong,
well-tread argument for proportionality that can be raised here?

